# Ibutamoren / mk 677



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, wasn't sure if this was the right section to ask about this but was just interested in hearing peoples opinions on this GH secretagogue. Was originally reading up on GHRP 6 etc and just read into this aswell. Anyone have an opinion on it ? Interested logs on reddit etc.

Thanks


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

It's good, expect to hold water and be hungry all the time as it spikes ghrelin.

Skin got brighter, slept deeper, recovery was up and hands puffed up a bit, got some cubital tunnel from it.

All the things you'd expect from gh really.

30mg is meant to be similar to 4iu gh.

Take empty then eat at least 30 minutes later, otherwise you blunt it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Using it @ the mo.Usual Peptide sides as above.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Any good sites people can recommend?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

MK-677 Ibutamoren | DNA Anabolics | JW Supplements


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I am using it. I have very bad cts already from 0,75 of 25 mg, cannot increase dose due to this. Hunger was the worst at the beginning, later become manageable, however I am used to being hungry and just deal with it. However I take it pre bed, so I can sleep better.

I Take dandelion root for bloat, 4-6 500 mg capsules daily. My abs become more noticeable just after a few weeks on this and show more and more.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dandelion root will do little to nothing for the bloat, you can do very little with gh bloat as it's from a different mechanism.

Bloat should reduce with prolonged use anyway.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. The CTS is the only side that might bother me. Was hoping it may improve sleep and recovery. I'm assuming the cts only occurs in some people ? and it will stop after use of the mk 677.

Cheers


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Cronus said:


> Any good sites people can recommend?


These sell 30mg caps.

GH Pro - 30 Capsules - Factory Supplements


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Dandelion root will do little to nothing for the bloat, you can do very little with gh bloat as it's from a different mechanism.
> 
> Bloat should reduce with prolonged use anyway.


Do you think so? Ok, when I have a couple of free days I will not take dandelion root and see whether there is any difference, maybe it acts as placebo. The worst bloat I had from ghrp2 5-6 times daily, even my ankles were badly swollen. On mk677 I have only belly bloat.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> Thanks for all the responses. The CTS is the only side that might bother me. Was hoping it may improve sleep and recovery. I'm assuming the cts only occurs in some people ? and it will stop after use of the mk 677.
> 
> Cheers


I had cts before, just in one position during sleep. So somehow I must be prone to this. Now I have it at every position, sometimes even loose feeling in one hand.

Just start from a low dose, build up and observe which one is sufficient with bearable sides.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Any recent testimonies on this peptide?


----------

